# equation based method statistics



## Abram Lookadoo (Aug 5, 2017)

i do not belive this thread exists yet, but if it does, you can repost it to that thread.

we will want to see of the NAME OF THE METHOD at the top in caps.

the first thing we want to see is the inputs

i1. ALGORITHM LEVEL. the equation is (avg move count for this step * amount of cases for this step)
if the method has more than one algorithmic step you do this on the next line labeled i1b, then i1c..............

i2. INTUITION LEVEL. for each intuitive step (labeled i2, i2b....). the equation is (number of cases for the step * avg move count for the step)

i3+ give suggestions

next thing we will want to know is the output

o1. AVG MOVE COUNT. the average move count and the metric your using

o2. CONCENTRATION LEVEL. how hard you have to concentrate for each step during the method. each step marked as o2, o2b... the equation is ((rcs2-rcs1)+(rcs3-rcs2)+(rcs4-rcs3).....) rcsX= remaining combinations of step X

o3. PROBABILITY SMOOTHNESS. this indicates how likely it is to get a certain move count over others. the equation i cooked up ((average of best 25% of movecounts)+(avg move count)+(average of worst worst 25% of movecounts)/3) for each step marked o3,o3b,o3c.....

o4+ give suggestions


----------

